
Google might get rid of the controversial automatic login feature in Chrome - 4d66ba06
https://www.businessinsider.com/google-could-abandon-chrome-automatic-login-2018-9
======
pinewurst
I'll bet if they do, they'll still leave the "don't delete Google cookies on
cookie clear" feature.

~~~
Ivoirians
You lost the bet, according to the last point of
[https://www.blog.google/products/chrome/product-updates-
base...](https://www.blog.google/products/chrome/product-updates-based-your-
feedback/)

~~~
pinewurst
I was just going to reply to myself to state that. You just earned my +1. :)

------
savethefuture
Too late, the damage is done.

